# [URGENT] WiFi Router for WiMax Connection



## rider (Jul 31, 2013)

I have taken a wimax connection from BSNL. All I need is to get a router from so that I can use wifi at home. Please recommend me ASAP.

How about this? Does this works in my case? 
*www.flipkart.com/d-link-dir-600l-w...uter&ref=14a9511d-bf26-452e-838e-2c7273209e19


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2013)

any router will work though i prefer tp-link.


----------

